# rancid EVOO?



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

My mom said she has a bunch of EVOO that she said was rancid. Can I use this oil in soap making?
Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

If your oil is rancid your soap will be rancid. If it will burn, you might be able to add some scent and burn it in an oil lamp.

Dawn


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

extra viscous ostrich oil?


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

MELOC said:


> extra viscous ostrich oil?


LOL extra virgin olive oil...sorry we watch too many cooking shows I think ;-)


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

halfpint said:


> If your oil is rancid your soap will be rancid. If it will burn, you might be able to add some scent and burn it in an oil lamp.
> 
> Dawn


Dawn, That is a wonderful idea! I have wanted to get a lamp that would burn waste oil including olive oil. Thank you!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

rancid oil doesn't equate to rancid soap. this would be a case I would HP with a 0% superfat then add my (non-rancid) superfatting oil after the cook


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you Cyndi. I have never done HP before, but sure not against trying it. 
Trisha


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thought I should add that the only time I've had a total failure with a soap is when I CP'd using 100% rancid EVOO .... The resulting soap was a green colored with a thick snotty texture.

It didn't smell rancid though!


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

LOL Cyndi. Thanks for the chuckle. I will keep that in mind if I end up using this oil in soap...use other stuff too...I don't really want green snot soap ROFLOL


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 11, 2009)

If the oil is rancid, the smell of that oil burning will be rancid.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Vintageliving said:


> If the oil is rancid, the smell of that oil burning will be rancid.


It may depend upon how rancid the oil is, but many years ago someone gave me some oil that definitely smelled rancid. By adding lavender essential oil to it, we could not smell anything besides the lavendar when burning.

Dawn


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Who's planning on burning oil??


----------

